# Orange flashes and no boot up on dimension 3100



## Uskanvoid (Dec 27, 2007)

My Dell Dimension 3100 was working fine until up to this morning when it wouldnt turn on.. when i pressed the on button, instead of turning green it would start flashing orange and nothing would happen. 
tried dusting off everything then tried again, no avail.
could be something wrong with power supply but not sure.. any suggestions?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://blog.plaxoed.com/2006/06/26/dell-problems/

It doesn't look good mate. I have done a bit of research on your behalf, and it could be anything. Is this under warranty still? If so take it back ASAP.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

You could try some simple things, I've read that one guy had that problem, and he simply reset his surge protector and it worked. 

It might be beneficial to open up your computer, and check that all of the cords are plugged in securely, also you can check the motherboard itself for any fried resistors.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The Power light blinking orange/amber typically points to a bad PSU or Motherboard. Checkout the service manual @ dell.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3100/en/sm/adtshoot.htm#wp1124612

There should be a set of four diagnostic lights. (Some system have the on the back of the PC others on the front.) Check that also and refer to the above link for an explanation.


----------

